# Navionics for iPhone/Android



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I've been using it on my iPhone for about a year now. I love it. I just got a drycase for my phone so I can make sure it dosen't get wet. The only problem is if you go somewhere without great service. If service is poor sometimes it be off on your GPS location. But it's worth the money anyway ($9.99 on iTunes). ;D


----------



## JHammond53 (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been reading about it on the Android and people are saying it runs on the phone's GPS so the service doesn't hurt it [smiley=shrug.gif]


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

JHammond...thanks man...totally missed it...

Yeah, I was gearing up for the iphone, strictly for the apps, but it seems that droid is making a pretty strong stance...you can get a lot of the same apps, or at least the ones that interest me...

I was just wondering about service and such and realtime data like a true GPS...I will be fishing inshore, rivers, and lakes...so, never too far from land, but if your back country, will one still get service??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's BS.
My Navionics app on my iPhone works regardless if I have service or not.
It works on GPS not cell phone service.

Every now and then, if one hit's the GPS "button"  it might take you where you are not, but it's usually nearby and if you zoom out it will show where you really are.
It just sometimes zooms into the wrong spot.
But they fix bugs on a regular basis with free upgrades. 

There's areas in deep into Whitewater Bay where even the AT&T lose service. 
But my Navionics app has guided me throughout those mazes of rivers and creeks without any problems whatsoever. 

It's not a dash mount GPS like a Garmin.
But if you don't have upwards of $600 to spend on a GPS, and have n iPhone or Droid.
This app is definitely a must.
It definitely gets the job done.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

i agree with that. its also awesome because it doesnt matter who evers boat i am in we got a gps. its not a 4000 dollar radar/gps but it works plentyy good


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Have an android phone and navionics. Seems to work well and is very cool but my screen is hard to see in bright sunlight and I like a bigger screen. I would never consider it for use as my primary gps. Just my opinion.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmmm...looks like I'm a little late to post on this, but anyways I use the app (which I think is now $10) to pick out routes while at home, in a resturant, waiting for something or in other such situations instead of having to carry or take out my map. Wouldn't use it alone while on the water since cell service is a comodity, but it's useful and worth $10, IMHO.


----------

